# Poodle face cleaning?



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Yes, when the hair along the lip line (the 'flews) gets really crusty dirty with food, can cause 'lip fold dermatitis' . If you want to keep them longer (not shaved) you should wash/wipe after meals. You can use dog wipes or a washcloth..........
Look into clipping a 'oriental' grooming shape face which would also keep the eye area cleaner and the lower lip too Take a picture of want you want to a groomer and have them 'set' the lines for you, then you can do the upkeep! Happy Puppyhood!


P.S. hairy faces can get stinky and drip water everywhere!


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

Zesti_V said:


> When I first got Jessie I was planning on shaving her face, but as her hair is growing in I'm finding I love her little furry face! While doing poodle research before adopting her, I saw a grooming video on YouTube that said food can get caught near their mouths when they have long hair and cause sores or infections. True? If so, is there any special face cleaning I should do if I want to leave her face hair long?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have a feeling this is another "first time mom" question, but I'm going to ask it anyway LOL.


Adorable pup!

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Yes, when the hair along the lip line (the 'flews) gets really crusty dirty with food, can cause 'lip fold dermatitis' . If you want to keep them longer (not shaved) you should wash/wipe after meals. You can use dog wipes or a washcloth..........
> Look into clipping a 'oriental' grooming shape face which would also keep the eye area cleaner and the lower lip too Take a picture of want you want to a groomer and have them 'set' the lines for you, then you can do the upkeep! Happy Puppyhood!
> 
> 
> P.S. hairy faces can get stinky and drip water everywhere!


Yes to the stinky face comments. One of the main reasons I ask my Groomer to shave Charlie's face. I do wipe him regularly with unscented baby wipes . He also has allergies and I can keep his eyes from getting crusty much more easily 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

The hardest part for me are the tears. They crust up so fast and can be quite uncomfortable, even painful. I never did figure out the trick for keeping that area clean on my last dog. This time around, I'm embracing the clean face. It's soooooo easy.


----------



## Zesti_V (Aug 7, 2019)

Ok, maybe I'll be a clean face convert after all. Thanks for the advice- I'll clean Jessie after her meals for now and see how it goes!


----------



## Zesti_V (Aug 7, 2019)

Ok, we've joined the clean face gang after all  

I needed to do a trim of her rear end and feet anyway, and once I had the clippers in hand I just kept going.


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

She's adorable! I love a clean face, but I've been trying out a donut mustache on Merry. I shave the chin and keep the mustache trimmed to lip so it doesn't get stinky or wet. It needs a trim, but I think it's pretty darn cute! [emoji6]









Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Zesti_V (Aug 7, 2019)

Merry is adorable!!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> The hardest part for me are the tears. They crust up so fast and can be quite uncomfortable, even painful. I never did figure out the trick for keeping that area clean on my last dog. This time around, I'm embracing the clean face. It's soooooo easy.



We finally figured it out..... A tiny flea comb!!!! It's fine enough to remove the tears. Diamond eye if they are super gunky to soften it, then flea comb, then more diamond eye if needed. If you keep up with it, it seems like the eyes get less irritated and over time you just need the flea comb, and then eventually just your fingers to pinch it out. It's a daily task, alas, but they look so much better if you do it and it just takes 30s (including a quick hand wash afterwards).


And yes, Merry and Jessie are adorable. Such cute poodly faces, I love the moustache.


----------

